

Ask HN: What's the best way to stay up to date with software dependency updates? - eventemitter

I&#x27;m developing software that consumes third party APIs (AWS, mailchimp, shopify, google maps, etc.) and 
makes use of many open source applications &amp; libraries. Every API provider and some of the applications
&#x2F; libraries provide blogs or twitter accounts where they post news regarding their software. It&#x27;s difficult 
to stay up to date and never miss an important update.<p>Is there a better way to get the latest news about those updates?
======
danieljscott
[https://www.artifact-listener.org/](https://www.artifact-listener.org/)

For java/maven projects. Not really news, but keeps you informed about
updates.

------
xamde
[https://www.versioneye.com](https://www.versioneye.com)

------
clyfe
Use something like Bundler, Maven, Pip, npm, sbt. For example bundler has the
`$> bundler outdated` command that shows dependencies that have new versions.

